# New favorite target shooter



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm saying this little natural is a great target shooter because I was hitting a small 7-oz. coke can from 10 to 15 yards with it with amazing consistency (for me) I was probably hitting about 7 out of 10 shots with it, first time out. That's much better than I do with most of my shooters.

When I cut this off a wild-growing bush behind my house, I really doubted it would make a good slingshot. It was a skinny little tri-fork with no potential, but I cut it anyway, thinking it would be a challenge if I got bored someday to make this into a shooter of any merit. That was before I came upon the concept of gypsy tabs made with paracord. This makes small skinny forks the woodsman's version of the great Chinese Dangongs. I have three Chinese slingshots and love them. This fork, along with the last one I posted like it a while back, shoots every bit as well for me -- if not better -- than they do.


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















The Dangongs certainly look better, and they will last a lifetime. But this one was free and I made it myself from readily available materials.

By the way, the pouch is another one of Irfan's (e-shot) I have put them on several of my forks and they are very nice. If you ever get a chance to trade him something for some of these, I highly recommend it. The tubes I bought from McMaster-Carr. They are 3/16 O.D. Not too powerful, but just right for target plinking.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

excellent little shooter.

Chris


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

DH, we are thinking the same, my best shooter right now is a very similar fork. I too have put tabs on it thinking originly I was going to try chains on I gave up on the chains as I couldnt get any two chains I made to strech the same. Technique I guess. So I left the tabs and added single flatbands. Amazingly accurate little shooter and now my favorite. I shot it yesterday at the Long Island shoot and was impressed with the accuracy I was getting. Got to love them naturals. Something about the tabs I can't pin it down but they seem to improve my shooting. Great looking fork DH.
Philly


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice, I like the bark


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice DH, the paracord tabs are great.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Cool -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks great, DH!
I always say I have no interest in making a natural until I see one like this. One of these days the rhodedendron in my yard is going to loose a couple of limbs.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I love it!

It is clearly a fork with a shape that gives it a uniqueness among naturals and the way it is partially debarked adds to it. Very much a keeper.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks everybody! Slingshots are just a whole lot of fun, ain't they?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I actually really like this one. I was just thinking. We need a quick way of changing tubes with this style attachment. You have me thinking now.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent work DH with available materials and I really like the fork. It reminds me of a North Carolina dogwood slingshot style in which the center is removed and the two remaining limbs become the forks.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I actually really like this one. I was just thinking. We need a quick way of changing tubes with this style attachment. You have me thinking now.


Yes, Ray. An endeavor worthy of some mental effort. I've been feebly thinking about that, too.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very nice tops in all of with that bark!


----------



## moseleyboy (Nov 21, 2010)

Thats a nice little fork you got there mate.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice little shooter


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice! Is paracord just another name for shoelace? Looks like it or am I wrong?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

SlingshotSean said:


> Very nice! Is paracord just another name for shoelace? Looks like it or am I wrong?


Looks like it in pictures but paracord is totally different from shoelace.
Sholace is wound cotton or nylon or whatever, para is nylon strand core with outer sheath.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Elementary and nice DH


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

M_J said:


> Very nice! Is paracord just another name for shoelace? Looks like it or am I wrong?


Looks like it in pictures but paracord is totally different from shoelace.
Sholace is wound cotton or nylon or whatever, para is nylon strand core with outer sheath.
[/quote]

Thanks.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice DH!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Gopher.
Thanks Chepo.
MJ - this is yours if you want it. I'll pm you.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Thanks Gopher.
> Thanks Chepo.
> MJ - this is yours if you want it. I'll pm you.











That's awesome!
PM sent and thanks!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I'm saying this little natural is a great target shooter because I was hitting a small 7-oz. coke can from 10 to 15 yards with it with amazing consistency (for me) I was probably hitting about 7 out of 10 shots with it, first time out. That's much better than I do with most of my shooters.
> 
> When I cut this off a wild-growing bush behind my house, I really doubted it would make a good slingshot. It was a skinny little tri-fork with no potential, but I cut it anyway, thinking it would be a challenge if I got bored someday to make this into a shooter of any merit. That was before I came upon the concept of gypsy tabs made with paracord. This makes small skinny forks the woodsman's version of the great Chinese Dangongs. I have three Chinese slingshots and love them. This fork, along with the last one I posted like it a while back, shoots every bit as well for me -- if not better -- than they do.
> 
> ...


Ah yes the brown pouch from e-shot, that is the fastest, lightest pouch that holds up that I own! I would also recommend his pouches, he is making a black one now that is great! I have them on almost all my slingshots, and the deerskin ones I make sit in a box!


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

it kinda looks like a phonex!


----------



## chuk101 (Dec 16, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I actually really like this one. I was just thinking. We need a quick way of changing tubes with this style attachment. You have me thinking now.


1/2" to 1" Automotive Hose Clamps around the paracord? Would look horrible, but easy change-out w just a screwdriver...


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

I love it DH!!








Simple but very effective. What bands are they??

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I think that had 17-45 chinese tubes on it AJ


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I think that had 17-45 chinese tubes on it AJ


They're not regular Chinese tubes. They're a little bigger.
Maybe 3/16" tubing?


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes MJ, I can tell from the pictures that those are the 3/16" OD tubing from McMaster Carr like the ones you sent me DH, good stuff for sure...

Cheers - John


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey, I'm old.







I have 1842 tubes from Truly Texas, 1745 from Dankung, and 3/16 from McMaster. I also have these tubes on various slingshots I still own and still can't remember which tubes I put on them. Ha ha! But now that you guys mention it, I think I do remember that this one has the 3/16" tubes on it.







Which I'm out of now.

Good eye, John (you little sh!t).


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I thought I'd dig up this post because 1. I don't have a computer of my own right now so I can't make a proper post with pictures and 2. I've been shooting this one like crazy the last couple of days and really love it!
DH did indeed send this one to me and it's always been one that I keep going back to. What has made the difference is that instead of looping the tubes through the tabs like in the pictures I tied them on almost like fixed tubes. I made a set of looped 2040s, found the "bottom" of the loop and put that through one side of the paracord loop, then brought enough of it up to tie it all together just above the tab. It's like Philly did in the picture above, just with tubes not flat bands.
Anyway...
That made all the difference for some reason. It went from being a good shooter to being a great shooter. Paracord tabs make for a sweet shooter anyway but this one really works great for me, very very accurate in it's current setup. Dennis the Menace was on to something!
Thanks again, DH!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Dayhiker, I look at this small natural and fall in love with it. It's very charming and I trust you when you say that's good for targeting.


----------

